# Phuket beaches and apartments



## ZTraveler

We are looking for an apartment, by the beach, that are nice, quiet, and for only two 40-somethings. Our budget is up to 18,000 baht/mo., which seems doable when looking online on siamrealestate dot com. Is this a good site, with realistic rentals?

Are all the beaches in Phuket public, nice, and accessible?


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

The beaches from the southern tip (Rawai) and up the east coast are unsuitable for swimming, so for eg living in Chalong where we did it involved a trip to the west coast - beaches from Nai Harn on the south and all the way up that side of the island. 

This may help with your selection of accommodation if you want to be within walking distance of a swimming beach. 

From my own exp - I found a place for short-term rental while I looked around and decided on an area to live rather than take out a lease immediately and find it wasn't what/where i wanted. 

18,000 is more than enough imho, but there are likely others who will say 50; all a matter of lifestyle. 

Best wishes for your time in Phuket; great place.


----------



## ZTraveler

Song_Si said:


> Hi
> 18,000 is more than enough imho, but there are likely others who will say 50; all a matter of lifestyle.
> 
> Best wishes for your time in Phuket; great place.



Thank you so much for your reply! Your advice coincided with what I thought regarding the beaches.

While I will go as high as 18000 baht, my goal is more like 13000 baht. My wife are simple in our needs, and really don't want the "expat" lifestyle as much as a middle ground so that we aren't completely without some space that looks like home.

Your advice for getting a short-term rental is wise, and I will take it. I can see how many have moved into one area, just to find they wanted to relocate, even if just a short distance.

Thanks again, and perhaps we'll meet up some day...


----------



## Song_Si

Hi again

we're no longer in Phuket, we left April 2010 but I don't expect rentals rates to have changed too much. 

When I first went there it was low-season, got a weekly rate with a serviced apartment in Karon, hired a motorscooter and went exploring, settled on Chalong area and eventually found a one-bedroom bungalow, fully furnished (incl sheets/towels), cable tv and broadband they were asking 11,000 per month but reduced to 9500 if I committed to 6mths or more. I had a Thai friend with me to help - and that help was needed/valuable as some property owners spoke minimal English - difficult to negotiate when there are two languages involved.

These apartments were not far from where I lived; not saying i recommend them, but they look fine from the exterior - just to give you an idea of what is available away from beach areas, no doubt if you're 'over the hill' at Kata/Karon beach the rates will be higher due to the beach being so handy.
http://www.chalongapartment.com/chaofa-west-suites.html

I understand some landlords charge set monthly rates for electricity and water - something to be aware of when signing any lease agreement as of course the rate will be in their favour; there may not be a choice as not all apartments are fitted with their own power meters.

A lot depends on the lifestyle you want; the area up near the airport, Nai Yang, is very beautiful to me, a small National Park (Srinath, ? spelling), quiet beaches, but very limited in terms of local shops.


----------



## ZTraveler

Great info! Your replies are very helpful... a little info at a time, enough to digest, but just enough to make one think.

I did see those apartments before, so we are on the same page, although my wife and I may differ. I wouldn't mind being in something more Thai, but, then again, maybe I don't know what I'm talking about. <likely scenario> Happy wife, happy life!

I will have Thai friends who will help, so your advice with that and the utilities will be powerfully useful. Thanks!

Keep your thoughts coming... it is a great help.

One question: I love Vietnamese Pho (rice noodle soup with meat). Is there an equivalent and what are the costs for a bowl?


----------

